# Lithochromis rufus for sale anywhere(shipping)?



## vics45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Lithochromis rufus for sale anywhere(shipping)?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You'll have to use the Trading post for a request like this.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/

The forum is for discussion only. :wink:


----------

